# Partial Lien Waiver?



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a builder that is asking me to sign a partial lien waiver after sending me a down payment for a job. This isn't normal for me but I wanted to know if it is common with others. I mean what's the point of a partial lien waiver? I was just thinking of sending a receipt for the down payment but I don't want to make anyone mad.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Commerical or Residential?

Not uncommon to file a lien at the beginning of a commerical job.

Have you not been paid?


----------



## Beanfacekilla (May 19, 2011)

I have heard of this. I have these forms, and I am looking at one right now. This builder is very smart by having you do this (in my opinion). It is just a legal record of the money he has paid you already. I do this also.


----------



## cbtexas (May 18, 2007)

When I had my new building built last year, my builder also got a partial lien release from the subs for the money I paid him for the subs. When we had a draw, we got a partial lien release for the money paid for each trade it went along with the receipt from the sub.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 1, 2011)

Just more ridiculous paperwork but it is a good idea.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Last job I done for a GC, I signed 3 different lein wavers. One when he paid for materials, one when I got the big draw & one when I got the final draw.


----------

